# trying shorin ryu



## shaolin_al (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey everyone I have been doing kung fu off and on for a couple of years now. There is a shorin ryu dojo of the kobayashi style near me and I was considering going to try a class. Besides the obvious differences between kung fu and karate can anyone shed some light for me on what I could expect? In the past I have studied northern shaolin primarily long fist and xing yi to give you a better idea of what I would be coming from thanks.


----------



## Victor Smith (Apr 22, 2011)

Simply there is no exact answer, each dojo is unique even in the same system.

Some consider Xing-yi somewhat related to karate technique, but even that is very much an abstract level.

On the whole Shorin stances are much higher than most Chinese systems, especially in the earlier forms.

Instead of worrying about the technical aspects choose a solid instructor student relationship, especially if everyone is working hard and the students enjoy their own efforts.


----------



## chinto (Apr 24, 2011)

I would suggest any of the fallowing systems.

Matsumura Seito

Shobayashi Shorin Ryu

Matsubayashi Ryu

Kobayashi Shorin Ryu

any of these I think you will be happy with.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 25, 2011)

shaolin_al said:


> Hey everyone I have been doing kung fu off and on for a couple of years now. There is a shorin ryu dojo of the kobayashi style near me and I was considering going to try a class. Besides the obvious differences between kung fu and karate can anyone shed some light for me on what I could expect? In the past I have studied northern shaolin primarily long fist and xing yi to give you a better idea of what I would be coming from thanks.



Hi Al,

I see that you are in Arizona--does that Shorin-Ryu dojo happen to be at 64th and Shea?  If so, that is the dojo that I train at and I would be happy to answer any questions you have about the style, the dojo and the instructor


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would second what Mr. Smith said.  Each dojo has it's own training and while katas and techniques will be very similiar HOW they are trained is really going to vary.

Check out the school and see if you find a good fit with the instructor and the students.  If you don't like the instructor or the school it doesn't matter what kind of style it is.

On the whole though, Shorin-Ryu is/was the precursor to Shotokan karate before it was brought to Japan.  Here is an example of one of their katas, "Jion".





 
Here is the founder performing Naihanchi shodan




  (links to Ni/San at the side)


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 26, 2011)

Shaolin Al,
I am thrilled you are looking to try Shorin Ryu in particular from the Kobayashi branch which is the type of Shorin Ryu I train and teach. I will say that no 2 kobayashi ryu dojo's / organizations are the same so let me give some examples.

Shorinkan (Nakazato):
Fukyugata (not like Matsubayashi anymore) Naihanchi (1-3) Pinan (1-5), Itosu No Passai, Matsumura No Passai, Chinto, Kusanku Sho, Kusanku Dai, Gojushiho and Gorin

Shidokan (Miyahira):
Same kata done slightly differently with the exception of Fukyugata (Nagamine and Miyagi's versions) and Gojushiho which is way different with the same techniques. They also incorporate other kata I believe.

Kyudokan (Higa) and Kodokan (Aragaki Dojo):
Add's Jitte, Jion, Chinte, Unsu, and Sochin

Shubukan (Uema Dojo)
Adds even more and even older kata

Butokukan:
Another Shorinkan off shoot thats unique in its own way.

My dojo though we are rooted in Shorin Ryu from Shorinkan I have other background in Karatedo and have added Seisan, Wansu, Jion and Chatan Yara Kusanku to syllabus.

Some of the organizations incorporate kobudo otehrs teach it separately.

Some of the aspects of the style are:
* Natural Movement
* Natural Breathing
* Higher Stances
* Use of the hip is different than in Kung Fu

I think you will enjoy it and learn alot as long as you have a good instructor.


----------



## shaolin_al (Apr 26, 2011)

The instructor looks excellent. He comes from Okinawa and his father was a martial artist so it was passed down to him. He has been doing jujitsu karate and kobudo for over 50 years and still teaches.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 26, 2011)

shaolin_al said:


> The instructor looks excellent. He comes from Okinawa and his father was a martial artist so it was passed down to him. He has been doing jujitsu karate and kobudo for over 50 years and still teaches.


If that is Jiro Shiroma than I believe you will have an outstanding experience. I have only heard great things about him.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 26, 2011)

Brandon Fisher said:


> If that is Jiro Shiroma than I believe you will have an outstanding experience. I have only heard great things about him.



I believe that he is, indeed, talking about Shiroma Sensei--he is the only Okinawan practitioner of Shorin-Ryu that I know if in the area.  Al, you will learn a lot of great things from Shiroma Sensei and I'm sure you will enjoy it.  Ask him about leg kicks, by the way


----------



## Ray B (Apr 26, 2011)

There are two instructors teaching Chibana lineage karate in Phoenix that I know of. Shiroma Sensei is one and Hoshiyama Sensei is the other. I believe the OP is talking about the later since he inherited his family's jujitsu system. 

Shiroma is a direct student of Nakazato and has added substantially to his karate. If he asks you to be his uke, better be wearing a cup... 
He has a wealth of knowlege. I believe he is first generation Shorinkan. He is a very kind man.

Hoshiyama is with the Reihokan headed by Ahagon Sensei who was a student of both Nakazato and the late Miyahira (R.I.P.). Both are great choices.

Peace.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Apr 26, 2011)

Ray B said:


> There are two instructors teaching Chibana lineage karate in Phoenix that I know of. Shiroma Sensei is one and Hoshiyama Sensei is the other. I believe the OP is talking about the later since he inherited his family's jujitsu system.
> 
> Shiroma is a direct student of Nakazato and has added substantially to his karate. If he asks you to be his uke, better be wearing a cup...
> He has a wealth of knowlege. I believe he is first generation Shorinkan. He is a very kind man.
> ...



Ah, I forgot about Hoshiyama Sensei--he is in Surprise, AZ and I was just thinking of Phoenix.  I'm sure no matter which one Al is speaking of it will be a fantastic learning experience, however--my instructor has nothing but good things to say about both of them.


----------



## shaolin_al (Apr 26, 2011)

just curious how far away are your guys' dojos from your houses?


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 26, 2011)

I apoligize about forgetting about Reihokan and Hoshiyama Sensei again a very solid group of karateka.

Yep ask a Okinawan Sensei about leg kicks its one of those tried and true methods in the Okinawan styles.

As far as how far the dojo is, since I have my own its not that significant. But for training purposes I have traveled 50 miles round trip twice a week. Currently my wife and I travel to train kobudo with our sensei once a week at 45 miles round trip.


----------



## kravi (May 9, 2011)

50 miles each way...? Twice a week!? I am nothing but impressed by your dedication. I'd have a problem with a commute of over 25 minutes. To be honest, I'd have a problem if it was over 20 minutes.

--Me


----------



## Brandon Fisher (May 9, 2011)

Kravi,
I said round trip not one way. To truly learn you have to go to where the best are and thats what we do. I have people driving more than 30 miles one way to train with me also. Its all in priorities in your training and how bad you want the knowledge.


----------

